# Mystery Chuck



## Hawkeye (Oct 5, 2011)

I've seen articles on a chuck like that. Can't remember any key words to help a search. I think one of the main advantages was that each collet would cover a wider range of stock, so you could use it in place of a 3-jaw. It would theoretically center more accurately.

Lots of different ones here: http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/specs/RF_Collet.html

Mike


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 7, 2011)

Jacobs markets or marketed a flexjaw series of chucks built along those lines that went up to I think 1 3/8". Think they were called "Rubberflex".


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 22, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Jacobs markets or marketed a flexjaw series of chucks built along those lines that went up to I think 1 3/8". Think they were called "Rubberflex".



I used them, they are a good chuck. I used them instead of collets.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 23, 2013)

Okay ... so, how did this become my thread? I vaguely remember replying to someone else's question a long time ago.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 23, 2013)

Mike the Original thread was probably started by a member who is no longer with us so when he got deleted you moved in the OP position.  This was actually a very old thread and Bill probably missed the date when he commented yesterday.

Bob


----------

